# Creative ways to raise money...?



## JABshirts (Mar 20, 2008)

Just started a small design business. We have done a lot of custom orders, but have not been able to save up much money. We do not want to borrow any money and are not really interested in cafepress/zazzle/etc. Do you have any suggestions or ideas for us to make some money so we can start creating/printing our own shirts?


----------



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

designbyhumans.com, you submit a design and if its voted most, you get some cash and a chance to win more if its shirt of the week/month, etc. check em out. just a thought


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

The t-shirt contest here - $350, plus an iPhone! Are there any crafts you could sell? Or how about trying to get clients to buy some stuff like grandkids on a shirt (simple heat transfers - low cost)


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Sell a corn flake on ebay STLtoday - Corn flake shaped like Illinois is available again on eBay

Item number 110235071660 at $1300 this morning. Holy cow!


----------



## JABshirts (Mar 20, 2008)

I appreciate the suggestions so far. We have submitted a few designs to shirt.woot and threadless, but haven't been fortunate enough to win one yet. I like the corn flake idea...maybe I could find one that looked like a celebrity or something. ha

Please keep the ideas coming!


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

I wonder how many cornflakes you would have to go through be fore you found one that looked like something?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Go to your local PTO at the local schools, or where ever your kid goes. Come up with a fundraiser. Get your shirts wholesale. 

There are ideas: Mother's day is coming up. Year end graduations = 8th and 12th grades may want something special. Also, Junior's may already be fundraising for their senior trip. A shirt about the new seniors taking over may sell for them. There's also the special clubs, academic and athletic. 

These groups are always needing money. If you find a group to work with, make them up a sample/samples. Set your price and offer a "kickback" of each shirt sold to the group, and you keep the rest.

The PTO or whoever doesn't layout any money in advance, just the folks ordering, so the pto likes that, and you don't lay out any money either until you have the orders in hand, but then, you'll also have your payment in hand to cover your supplies. The PTO will handle going to the principle. They usually like the idea so much, they work it out with the principle that they get the okay to go forward. Academic and athletic clubs may just report to the person over them. You would find out how your school system handles it.

In the situation I was setting up, the PTO that was very excited for $1.00 back from every tee shirt. That was too low to me, I thought $2.00, but that is an example of how much these groups need money. 

With 350 kids in the school, they figured if 300 bought the shirts, that is $300 "effort free" dollars back to them. The pto's work very long and hard for $300 on catalog orders. They are labor intense. When I offered the put up a poster with my sample, and let me send a flyer to the parents, they loved it. They just imagined the money without doing any of the labor and it was wonderful to them. There is a school in every town hurting for more money. Best regards.

Orrrr, there's always a garage sale.


----------



## markthenewguy (Mar 17, 2008)

offering fundraising opportunities sounds like a great idea. its like having mini sales people that sell at retail and you only have to pay $2 a shirt to and most kids have friends or family members that will buy things just to support them. 

amazinggggg haha


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks, Markthenewguy, it does seem a little like easy pickins'.

A large group with a base of supporters. I'd much rather get a kid a shirt, then receive some of those over priced trinkets that are 1"x1" in size, and I will just throw away.

Plus parents and grandparents will buy, so make sure adult sizes are available, as well.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Jon-something I'm doing that you may be interested in is the local Community/Farmers Market. It's only $15 a week here and there are lots of crafts, jewelry, soaps, candles, etc for sale. I'm going to take pics of historic sites and put them on t-shirts and tote bags. I'm also getting some hats made and embroidering some golf towels. Whatever you can think of that's relatively low cost to you, and that you think the people might like. Take some pics of places (make sure they're public domain) and sell them at the market. Then when people are at your table, talk to them about your business. All kinds of people go to these things every week. Badalou was talking about meeting a woman who managed a bank (I think that's the story) and after seeing his work at a similar show, placed an order for his totes to use as giveaways at the bank. You never know, the important thing is to be visible. I'm like you, without a lot of capital, but I think things like this market will help a lot.

There's a guy on there making fun of people looking at buying the cornflake. He said he found one and ate it and went to bed feeling like a king. Then he woke up remorseful and luckily he found another one in the same box. Then there's official buyer certificates, t-shirts, buttons, web domains, and everything else. Too funny. I appreciate the creativity.

A few years ago somebody got around $10k for a grilled cheese with mother teresa on it, and then there was a brick with Jesus on it. So just keep your eyes open, there's treasure everywhere!


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Thats a great suggestion with the school Kelly.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here are some more great local marketing tips: local marketing related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## marD (Jun 16, 2007)

I agree with the fundraising idea. I am doing this right now with the local AYSO. I designed ten different shirts for them through my shop and offered them a discounted price (so they would be able to buy more and actually make some money on them). They aren't going to do it for the spring season but, during the fall, opening day sees around 300-400 people for the whole day. If I have them put a business card in with each shirt, that's a whole lotta new customers (I hope...)...


----------



## JABshirts (Mar 20, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> Go to your local PTO at the local schools, or where ever your kid goes. Come up with a fundraiser. Get your shirts wholesale.





tim3560 said:


> Jon-something I'm doing that you may be interested in is the local Community/Farmers Market.


These are all great ideas. 
Girlzndollz...We have thought about the fundraiser idea before, but we were not sure how to go about doing this. I know lots of the local schools around here would probably be interested in something like that. Do you suggest having a sample to show them right away or trying to get your foot in the door first? 

tim3560...I am not sure where they hold local farmers markets in our area, but that is a good idea. Our only problem would be getting the money to print the stuff to sell at the market, but I will have to check into that. 

We also thought about doing a raffle. Either try to get a company or companies to donate something or buy something and use our friends and family to help sell raffle tickets. Have any of you tried anything like this? If so, how did it go?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

JABshirts said:


> Girlzndollz...We have thought about the fundraiser idea before, but we were not sure how to go about doing this. I know lots of the local schools around here would probably be interested in something like that. Do you suggest having a sample to show them right away or trying to get your foot in the door first?


A sample to leave with them is great, so they can show it to the Powers to be. A letter with the details of how you are arranging the business side is also helpful. The principal and pto president will want copies of the letter.

Make sure they understand they do not have to buy the shirts from you, and then re-sell them. This is the key to a quick agreement.

A few things to work out:
1. Who will take the orders? The PTO or school store, or with they forward the customers directly to your biz phone or website?

2. Will you deliver the shirts to the school for disbursement, or customers come to your shop for local pick up? (shipping will eat at your profits.)

3. How often long will the fundraiser continue? If longer than two weeks, how often will you disburse checks to them for filled/paid orders you've received?

A nice thing to keep records straight is for the pto to assign a person to you, so on both sides, your records are agreeing.

Good luck to you. Once one organization is successful with your fundraising, it can easily parlay into another. Most folks have their kids in this that and the other thing. They all need funds.

Best wishes and let us know how you do if you go this way.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I am not a kid person, but I am crafty, so I am wondering is there any way that you can get setup where you bring your equipment and the kids make their own shirt? You can charge a nominal fee, perhaps not as much as full price for a custom T, get the transfer paper and pens the kids can draw on and you make their T for them. I am not sure what type of event this would be for, A YMCA Craft event, Girl Scouts, Boy Scouts? Career day at school? If you spin it as a community service event you could perhaps start getting invited to participate in other craft events around town. If your shop is big enough you could host it there, get tables set up for the kids etc.


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

Those are great ideas  I'll have to look into the local market.


----------



## pegasus69 (Jul 31, 2007)

JABshirts said:


> We also thought about doing a raffle. Either try to get a company or companies to donate something or buy something and use our friends and family to help sell raffle tickets. Have any of you tried anything like this? If so, how did it go?


In my state, that would be illegal. You have to be a school, church or something like that in order to do it.


----------



## JABshirts (Mar 20, 2008)

pegasus69 said:


> In my state, that would be illegal. You have to be a school, church or something like that in order to do it.


Does anybody know where I would be able to find out whether doing a raffle as a business would be legal or not?

If we had to, we could "partner" up with a charity, school, or some other group.


----------



## markthenewguy (Mar 17, 2008)

the pool i used to belong to did a 50/50 raffle. not sure if the money went to the swim team or what. theyd sell tickets for $5 then the winner got half the cash and they kept half.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

JABshirts said:


> Does anybody know where I would be able to find out whether doing a raffle as a business would be legal or not?
> 
> If we had to, we could "partner" up with a charity, school, or some other group.


If I had to guess, I'd say that your local Chamber of Commerce or the city's business liscensing office would be able to tell you about the rules in your area.


----------



## JABshirts (Mar 20, 2008)

tim3560 said:


> If I had to guess, I'd say that your local Chamber of Commerce or the city's business liscensing office would be able to tell you about the rules in your area.


I will give that a shot.


----------



## jcyganowski (Sep 14, 2007)

Jon,

if you decide to do a fundraiser with a school and PTA check with adminstrative office for that district. They may have a preferred vendor list that yo ucan get on. That way when other schools look to get shirts done your name will be on the list. 

My wife teaches 4th grade and is the teacher student council rep. so the kids had a contest to design a shirt. I took the winners design and put it on the back of a shirt and the students names on the front. I ended up doing 45 shirts for them. They liked them so much I am doing a class t-shirt for the entire 4th grade. The principle wants me to get my name of the districts preffered vendor list.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

We did a fund raiser with a local church that was having its 120 anniversary.. but any church can do..
We made up samples of the shirt with a picture of the church and their by-line.. and aprons, totes, mouse pads, we also did mugs and china plates (dyesub)
they would set up a table and take orders then the next week deliver those orders and get more..
There were over $4,000.oo in sales. so we made good money and so did they.
Plus we did the orders in groups as they came in..


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

James, you are right. Someone on the forum made a design with a school mascot for a group, but can't go schoolwide until he is on the school's vendor list. It caused a few headaches for him in the meantime. Great advice!!! Our school doesn't have one, but if a school district has one, getting on the list is the way to go.


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

I have a good one for ya! It would require you to come up to Canada though. You could come to Manitoba and have a fund raising social! Manitoba is the only province in Canada that does this. Basically we have socials for any event but mostly for weddings and fund raising. 

Here's how it works........... Rent a hall $200, get a D.J for the night $400, Convince the local bar owner (a good friend of mine) to spot you kegs of beer for that night $0, Then you charge everyone $10 just to get in the door and get a wristband. Then you charge $2.75 for one drink and everyone gets wasted and donates money.

So lets say 200 people show up to your social You'll make $2000 on entry fees, We'll say everyone has at least 6 drinks each. That's $3300.

Minus all your expenses and we'll say you got 2 kegs at $120 ea. 

That's $4460.00 in your pocket. I went on the small side and look at the money you made!!!

You could give everyone a free shirt or you could get one of those water balloon sling shots with 2 hot chicks in bikinis to anchor it and shoot out some t-'s into the crowd. 

It's win win for everyone!


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

stuffnthingz said:


> I am not a kid person, but I am crafty, so I am wondering is there any way that you can get setup where you bring your equipment and the kids make their own shirt? You can charge a nominal fee, perhaps not as much as full price for a custom T, get the transfer paper and pens the kids can draw on and you make their T for them. I am not sure what type of event this would be for, A YMCA Craft event, Girl Scouts, Boy Scouts? Career day at school? If you spin it as a community service event you could perhaps start getting invited to participate in other craft events around town. If your shop is big enough you could host it there, get tables set up for the kids etc.


One twist on this is to get the crayon fabric crayons and have them draw on paper and then iron on the shirts.. 
they have to draw backwards and the shirts have to be poly.. because the crayons are actually dyesub.. but they turn out really cool and its fun..


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

stuffnthingz said:


> I am not a kid person, but I am crafty, so I am wondering is there any way that you can get setup where you bring your equipment and the kids make their own shirt? You can charge a nominal fee, perhaps not as much as full price for a custom T, get the transfer paper and pens the kids can draw on and you make their T for them. I am not sure what type of event this would be for, A YMCA Craft event, Girl Scouts, Boy Scouts? Career day at school? If you spin it as a community service event you could perhaps start getting invited to participate in other craft events around town. If your shop is big enough you could host it there, get tables set up for the kids etc.


I've thought of something similar to this. Our elem school has a fund raiser every year around fall. The kids buy tickets and use the tickets at booths. Some booths have games and the kids get candy. Others have face painting, etc. Some people use this as a way to drum up business. The face painint was done by a lady that dresses as a clown and does parties and such. On the table she had fliers for her. My take was, print out some b/w line art onto transfer paper. Have some markers and let the kids color the designs, take them home and iron them on. Of course, you would have some fliers advertising your business and such. There would be some up front money put into, and I guess this might take this thread off course, as I think the original poster was asking how to raise funds with little or no money.


----------



## jshade (Feb 24, 2007)

good ideas


----------



## jcyganowski (Sep 14, 2007)

Prometheus,

I do not think you are off target at all. Make sure you have your company logo, web site and phone number on the flyer that contains the instructions for ironing the transfer. Parents may like that so much they may call about other shirts. This is advertizing to promote income. You could even be smeeky and put your logo on one part of the iron on transfer so your logo is on the shirt.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

try this: The Million Dollar Homepage - Own a piece of internet history!


----------

